# U.S. landline phone work in SG?



## mauibeachbum (Jun 3, 2015)

I need a landline for conference calling purposes. Aside from the adapter voltage difference, has anyone used a U.S. telephone in Singapore? I would like to use my DECT cordless phone. Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If anyone has, it's unlikely anyone would admit what's probably an illegal act. Telecommunication and radio communication equipment -- a cordless telephone is both -- are controlled products with import restrictions in Singapore. You have to check with Singapore's Infocomm Development Authority (IDA) to obtain permission to import such a device. That may not be granted due to differences in frequency allocations and/or power outputs.


----------



## mauibeachbum (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting, I never thought about that. The problem is that I am having a difficult time trying to find a phone with an earphone/headset jack without having to outlay a minimum of S$100. I really prefer not to use a cordless "speakerphone" due to the inferior quality of the sound coming through them. Oh well, guess I'll just have to keep looking around. Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mauibeachbum said:


> Interesting, I never thought about that. The problem is that I am having a difficult time trying to find a phone with an earphone/headset jack without having to outlay a minimum of S$100. I really prefer not to use a cordless "speakerphone" due to the inferior quality of the sound coming through them. Oh well, guess I'll just have to keep looking around. Thanks.


Ida registration and the required sticker stating so has been negated quite quite some time ago....

Now consumer devises aren't their concern anymore. 

Years ago every time we had an analog modem/ISDN modem version release, we had to bring it to iDA for compliance (then Ida was known as TAS)

We recently got a dozen UHF comms for local use, cleared customs as long as the declaration was signed and the frequencies weren't in the restricted range.

My 2 cents, since my former employer used to resell telecom and RF products, fret not.

Unless you are planning to resell, in volume, it's not even an issue

If you like a particular model, as long as it can work on the local phone network, worry not


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

simonsays said:


> Ida registration and the required sticker stating so has been negated quite quite some time ago....


Yes, that's true, but importation restrictions are still in force. I was quite careful in what I wrote, and it is accurate.

Yes, the IDA can and often does clear foreign DECT cordless telephones for importation. That's a perfectly legal approach, but it is still mandatory to ask IDA for permission.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that I think about it, they gave me some grief about a Sony DVD player I brought with me from the USA. I guess they know that it would not plan region 3 DVD. But of course they did not know that it has hacked firmware in it. Anyway, finally it died. I guess getting another region free DVD player in Singapore is not going to happen?


----------

